# Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen



## Acoustico (16. März 2018)

*Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*

Hallo,

ich habe nach einigen Jahren mein Netzteil erneuert (Dark Power Pro 11 650W) und frage mich nun, ob ich die MSI 1080TI (2x8 Pin) über ein PCIe-Anschluss mit Y-Kabel oder über 2 PCIe-Anschlüsse verkabeln soll. In Foren wird ja oft über 2 empfohlen, im Handbuch steht aber das dies nur bei Dual-GPUs benötigt wird (siehe Bild).  Was wäre nun die optimale Lösung? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*

Du hast 4 Anschlüsse für zwei Rails.
Du kannst ein Doppel Strang PCIe Kabel nehmen, das ja zwei 6+2 Pin Stecker hat.
Das kommt dann in einen der vier Ports am Netzteil rein. Welcher ist egal.
Der versorgt die Grafikkarte.
Falls das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht reichen sollte -- das merkst du daran, dass das Netzteil unter Last abschaltet -- musst du beide PCIe Doppelstränge benutzen und die Last auf beide Rails verteilen.
Aber anfangen tust du erst mal nur mit einer Rail und einem Strang.

Wobei das 650er Modell echt Murks ist.
Beim P11 nimmst du entweder das 550er oder gleich das 850er, aber nichts dazwischen.


----------



## Acoustico (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*

Ok, danke für die Erklärung der Anschlüsse.

Murks würde aber bedeuten, dass das Netzteil totaler Schrott ist. Kannst du näher erläutern warum? Die Testberichte im Netz waren durchgehend positiv, deshalb auch der Kauf.


----------



## airXgamer (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*

Ich vermute, dass das 650W nur ein hochgelabeltes 550W ist und Threshold deshalb davon abrät. Ab 850W geht es dann mit besserer Technik weiter.
Trotzdem liegen die Geräte auf einem sehr sehr hohen Qualitätsniveau, wobei sich durch das E11 (Straight Power 11) mit sehr ähnlicher Technik momentan beQuiet echt selbst Konkurrenz macht.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*



Acoustico schrieb:


> Murks würde aber bedeuten, dass das Netzteil totaler Schrott ist. Kannst du näher erläutern warum? Die Testberichte im Netz waren durchgehend positiv, deshalb auch der Kauf.



Mit Murks meine ich, dass es überflüssig ist.
für deine Hardware reicht das 550er Modell locker. Das ist zudem leiser als das 650er Modell.
Beim 850er hast du eine bessere Plattform, daher ist das zu empfehlen, wenn man mehr Leistung benötigt.
Daher ist das 650er und 750er Modell überflüssig. Überflüssig --> Murks.


----------



## Acoustico (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*

Achso, ja das ist ja dann nicht so schlimm...murks bedeutet ja eigentlich "Pfusch" oder "Fehlkonstruktion"...da habe ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht wo ich meine 150€ investiert habe.  Ne dann passt ja alles, danke.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber anfangen tust du erst mal nur mit einer Rail und einem Strang.


Habe ich bei meinem P11 auch so gemacht, da ich keine unnötigen Kabeln im Gehäuse herum liegen haben wollte.
Grafikkarte läuft so bei mir auch ohne Probleme.

Habe auch 550 Watt Variante ausgewählt, da für mein System vollkommen ausreichend ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*



Acoustico schrieb:


> Achso, ja das ist ja dann nicht so schlimm...murks bedeutet ja eigentlich "Pfusch" oder "Fehlkonstruktion"...da habe ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht wo ich meine 150€ investiert habe.  Ne dann passt ja alles, danke.



Hättest du aber das 850er Modell genommen, wäre mein Umschlag dicker ausgefallen.


----------



## K1300S (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*

Laut Handbuch des P11 sollen potente GPUs übrigens mit zwei separaten Kabeln an PCIe 1 + 3 angeschlossen werden - leuchtet mir auch ein, da dann zwei Schienen gleichmäßig belastet werden statt eine stark und eine gar nicht.

LG

K1300S


----------



## Acoustico (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*

Hmm, also bei mir im Handbuch steht dazu nichts. Ich habe es eben nochmal durchgeblättert. Dort finde ich nur die obere Grafik (siehe Anhang erster Beitrag), wo steht dass starke Dual-GPUs an 1+3 angeschlossen werden sollen. Deswegen fragte ich extra nochmal hier im Forum nach, weil ich das schon öfter gelesen hatte mit dem Splitten.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dark Power Pro 11 / 1080 TI richtig anschließen*



K1300S schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch des P11 sollen potente GPUs übrigens mit zwei separaten Kabeln an PCIe 1 + 3 angeschlossen werden - leuchtet mir auch ein, da dann zwei Schienen gleichmäßig belastet werden statt eine stark und eine gar nicht.
> 
> LG
> 
> K1300S



Ja, wenn du zwei Grafikkarten verbaust.
Wäre blöd, wenn du zwei Karten drin hast und beide an einer Rail angeschlossen sind und das Netzteil dann abschaltet, wenn du auf Last gehst.
Und dann wird vermutlich noch am Netzteil herum gemeckert, obwohl man selbst zu blöd ist, die Grafikkarten richtig anzuschließen.

Für eine Karte reicht in der Regel eine Rail aus. Das P11 hat soviel Dampf auf einer Schiene, dass du da keine Probleme hast.


----------

